# You've got to be nuts



## BrentWin (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a squirrel call that I made from a scrap of cherry. I can't decide if it's a call that's also a decoy, or is it a decoy that's also a call

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0125_zpsc791c34b.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 14, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 15, 2013)

its awesome is what it is!!!! where would ya get a squirrel call kit from? just curious.


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 15, 2013)

You can get them at most any call parts supplier, but here's the kit that I use. Al is a great guy and provides great service.

http://thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=56&product_id=168


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 15, 2013)

Whats the actual size?

Is that the "mini" bellows?


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 15, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> Whats the actual size?
> 
> Is that the "mini" bellows?



The overall length is about 4". The acorn measures 1-3/4 and the bellows are the small ones that measure 2-1/4.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 15, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the actual size?
> ...



That's neat


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 18, 2013)

That is really cool


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Brent. Had much interest in this from paying customers? Seems like it'd could be popular as a novelty-ish item.



They sell about as fast as I can make them. I also make a set of salt and shakers that look like acorns, sell well also. Now I just have to take time to make some more.


----------

